# My dissertation update



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Tahnks for all those who said they would do my questionnaire thingy on IBS. If i am well it will go ahead and i will probably post it be email in december/january.Again i stress it is a sociological dissertation not medical but to do with timing/patterns and seasonal variations.buffalo bill


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

hey jamie, what's your questionnaire thing? i'm curious! if you need another volunteer then --->here i am<---Vicky x


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Its on time and ibs. Experiences of time, best times of days to work, sleeping patterns, body clock. Age of onset. Seasonal variations. All to do with subjective and objective timing with an emphasis on how you view the world.Pretty hard to describe much like IBS in that way.jamie


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

sounds complex and intelligent. glad you're managing to turn feeling crappy into something worth while though. email me the details if you want.


----------

